# Spicy Citrus Salsa



## norgeskog (Jan 31, 2005)

This is good with blue corn chips or as a garnish for chicken or sandwiches.

SPICY CITRUS SALSA

1 medium orange, peeled, sectioned and chopped
1 medium red grapefruit, peeled, sectioned and chopped
1 cup fresh chopped pineapple (I have used canned chopped)
1 fresh jalapeno, seeded and finely chopped ~1Tbs (*)
2 Tbs thinly sliced green onions
1 Tbs cilantro, snipped (I use Italian Parsley)
salt and pepper to taste

Mix all ingredients together in a bowl.  Cover and chill agbout 4 hours.

(*) my wimpy tongue does not like jalapeno because most of the time they are too hot, so I will use pasilla or anaheim chilis.  If you like really hot stuff, be brave and use habanero or scotch bonnet (wear gloves with these two)


----------



## MJ (Feb 1, 2005)

I would add a habanero! I like it hot. Thanks Norgeskog.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 1, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> I would add a habanero! I like it hot. Thanks Norgeskog.



Velkommen MJ.  Remember to wear gloves when you chop up that habanero.  BTW do you eat the seeds too?  I cannot bear to be in the same room with a habanero let alone have it on my plate.  I am a chili wimp.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 1, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EDIT THOUGHT, MJ that might be nice with flour or corn tortillas, brushed lightly with vegetable oil and sprinkled with a little cinnamon and sugar and then cut into wedges and baked on a cookie sheet.  JUst thought of that.


----------



## MJ (Feb 1, 2005)

Good thinking Norgeskog! I wish you were my nieghbor.
I grow my own Habaneros and I eat the seeds. Not just the seeds - it all goes into my salsa recipe. I just love the heat.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 2, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> Good thinking Norgeskog! I wish you were my nieghbor.
> I grow my own Habaneros and I eat the seeds. Not just the seeds - it all goes into my salsa recipe. I just love the heat.



One can build up a tolerance for the hot foods, I know that I have, from basically none to thinking the pasilla was not warm enough.  But I have a long way to go to habaneros, I cannot imagine the heat in that one, or in the scotch bonnets.  I can eat some some jalapenos because the cultivated ones are not as hot as the wild.  And thank you MJ for the compliment, are you moving to Eugene?????  Do you put an entire  habanero in the salsa, if so, how many tomatoes, onions and other stuff, the proportions?  I can handle Franks Hot Sauce and the green tobasco just barely.


----------

